# Good Location to stay in Paphos



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

My husband and I, both retired, and wanting to relocate to Cyprus. Firstly we need to come for a couple of months and shall rent a place, but don't know where to choose with all the village names. We would like something with a good bus route as it is expensive to hire a car for the whole time we will be there and we want to be near the estate agents or at least have means to visit them. Also where is the best places to live, be it rental or bought. We do like to meet other people and make new friends.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

haymarket said:


> My husband and I, both retired, and wanting to relocate to Cyprus. Firstly we need to come for a couple of months and shall rent a place, but don't know where to choose with all the village names. We would like something with a good bus route as it is expensive to hire a car for the whole time we will be there and we want to be near the estate agents or at least have means to visit them. Also where is the best places to live, be it rental or bought. We do like to meet other people and make new friends.


If you want easy access to bus routes etc you need to be in Paphos itself.
Somewhere along Tomb of the Kings would be the most central place for everything you need.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> If you want easy access to bus routes etc you need to be in Paphos itself.
> Somewhere along Tomb of the Kings would be the most central place for everything you need.
> 
> Regards
> Veronica


We would really prefer a pretty village close to Paphos and the sea? Any suggestions and if it means a car, do people share cars out there, and they do here in Denmark.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Tombs of the Kings is near the sea between Kato Paphos and Coral Bay but not a pretty village. Most villages won't have as good bus routes or have a longer walk to them. Chloraka or Emba may be options which are also in the same area - further along the Coral Bay Road and also easily access from Paphos town itself rather than the sea front route. Lemba and Kissonerga are pretty but as for bus access I really don't know - these are further down from the other 2 mentioned. None are walking distance to the sea though as Tombs of the Kings area would be. 

As for car shares, I have never heard of it here. 

And most estate agents will happily pick you up from your rental property so you could view most properties and contact them online, short list a few then go around with them.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Tombs of the Kings is near the sea between Kato Paphos and Coral Bay but not a pretty village. Most villages won't have as good bus routes or have a longer walk to them. Chloraka or Emba may be options which are also in the same area - further along the Coral Bay Road and also easily access from Paphos town itself rather than the sea front route. Lemba and Kissonerga are pretty but as for bus access I really don't know - these are further down from the other 2 mentioned. None are walking distance to the sea though as Tombs of the Kings area would be.
> 
> As for car shares, I have never heard of it here.
> 
> And most estate agents will happily pick you up from your rental property so you could view most properties and contact them online, short list a few then go around with them.


Thanks Cleo, it is most helpful what you have described. Sounds like our first visit should be Tomb of the Kings, so that we can get our bearings and be near the estate agents and be in town. I just have this vision of a concrete jungle with Tomb ofthe Kings, I may be wrong of course. Thank you again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

haymarket said:


> Thanks Cleo, it is most helpful what you have described. Sounds like our first visit should be Tomb of the Kings, so that we can get our bearings and be near the estate agents and be in town. I just have this vision of a concrete jungle with Tomb ofthe Kings, I may be wrong of course. Thank you again.


If you want to be in a pretty village you really would need to hire a car.
There are some nice villages but any bus service to them is very infrequent.
As cleo says Chloraka and Emba are close to the coast but certainly not within walking distance of the sea and to be honest I don't find either of them pretty.
Tombs of the kings is a typical tourist area but for your purposes on a fact finding tour everything you need would be close by. 
Even if you are at the far end towards Coral bay there is a regular bus service into town and plenty of tavernas etc for meals out in the evening.
The other option is the main tourist area Poseidonas avenue where all the big hotels are but this area is more expensive and going out for an evening meal you pay well over the odds for mediocre food.


----------

